# advice needed



## jpw123 (15 Jan 2015)

advice needed please 

hi guys, anybody know how i would go about making a couple of small brass catches i need to replace. they are only small but don't have a clue how to go about making them, i had a look on ebay for brasss block with the possibly naive idea that i could possibly use a rotary tool maybe to form the shape & drill the small hole required ? how did i loose them in the first place i hear you cry  the catches come off a porthole, they keep the glass shut, only trouble is i left the windows open while traveling & the engine vibrations loosened the small screw & by design the glass leans into boat so loose screws drop out , fall outside & disappear into canal, gone but not forgotten  I have included a couple of pics which hopefully will make things clearer. Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## AndyT (15 Jan 2015)

If the windows are a style currently available, have you tried calling the makers to see if they can help?
Even if they are an old item, a current maker might have something that could fit.

If you don't know about makers, I suggest asking on the Canal world discussion forum for advice.

And when you have fitted a replacement, some Loctite should help prevent the screws vibrating loose.


----------



## jpw123 (16 Jan 2015)

AndyT":1g97i1n9 said:


> If the windows are a style currently available, have you tried calling the makers to see if they can help?
> Even if they are an old item, a current maker might have something that could fit.
> 
> If you don't know about makers, I suggest asking on the Canal world discussion forum for advice.
> ...



thanks andy , good idea about the loctite, wished i'd done that , would have saved me a bit of grief, wife says she fed up of jamming wedges in to stop the draughts. Also I will look on canal world see if any body as had similar trouble & come up with a solution, Both good idea's, thanks again

John.


----------



## wizard (16 Jan 2015)

a better photo would help


----------



## jpw123 (16 Jan 2015)

wizard":2abj3ctc said:


> a better photo would help



yes, sorry, you are right , used my phone, not the best for close ups. Will use my ipad maybe next time


----------



## jpw123 (16 Jan 2015)

hi all, following andy's advice i searched for similar on canal world, which led me to pro cast nottingham who manufacture 
brass portholes very similar to mine, they also supply spare catches, not only me that dosn't loctite them in.  £3 each plus delivery, happy days, thanks again to Andy, cheers


----------

